
Intel to Support 128GB of DDR4 on Core 9th Gen Desktop Processors - nopacience
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13473/intel-to-support-128gb-of-ddr4-on-core-9th-gen-desktop-processors
======
pdog
This much memory is useless without ECC. You're practically guaranteed to
encounter a flipped bit at some point with 128 gigabytes of memory.

